

Where's the best place to be a woman? - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-24650912

======
chestnut-tree
This is taken from the accompanying video on the page and explains more
clearly what the report is about:

 _" We look at 14 different indicators - 13 of those come from publically
available sources...and we pull all of that information together using an
index called the Global Gender Gap Index and the idea is to look at gaps. So
we're looking at gaps rather than levels. The idea is not to tell a poor
country that they have less education for women as compared to a rich country;
they probably know that already. But what we are trying to tell them is what
is the gap between women and men in that country regardless of the level of
resources and opportunities. So, how equitably are you dividing whatever
you've got in your country between women and men."_

